# Are you allergic to anything?



## Sasquatch! (Jan 15, 2011)

Seems everyone is allergic to something these days.

I'm allergic to Mondays, children's laughter and the thought of communism.


----------



## rellis10 (Jan 15, 2011)

I'm allergic to:
a) Drama
b) Bullshit
c) Mindless Stupidity and,
d) Morons who use b and c to cause a


----------



## CastingPearls (Jan 15, 2011)

Stoopidity
Speling errahs
(...to name a few...more to come  )


----------



## escapist (Jan 15, 2011)

I must be because for 3 days now my eyes don't stop watering and I can't stop sneezing or the runny noes, not even Benadryl is helping.


----------



## Paquito (Jan 15, 2011)

I'm allergic to PUA.


----------



## escapist (Jan 15, 2011)

I might be allergic to people that love to beat the dead horse.


----------



## Paquito (Jan 15, 2011)

It's hard not to beat a dead horse when it's the only thing someone talks about.

Also, I'm allergic to vegetables.


----------



## escapist (Jan 15, 2011)

The funny thing is I see same people talking about constantly, its getting super old super fast. If you don't like it maybe you should shut the hell up.


----------



## Paquito (Jan 15, 2011)

I also get hay fever sometimes. Not really an allergy, but it does make spring annoying.




escapist said:


> If you don't like it maybe you should shut the hell up.


:kiss2:


----------



## CastingPearls (Jan 15, 2011)

Peppers. I'm allergic to everything in the belladonna family.


----------



## exponder (Jan 15, 2011)

Hypocrites, Liars and Two-Faced people. 

Nothing worst. Just be honest and forth coming already; if the people around you can't handle it then that's their own problem!


----------



## WillSpark (Jan 16, 2011)

At this point the PUA thing has become a running gag, as it's something that was hilariously never taken seriously besides those trying to talk seriously about it.

Unrelated to that statement and relevant only to the thread topic....
I'm not actually allergic to anything, but I become deathly ill at when I get downwind of douchebags or dumb people.


----------



## Paquito (Jan 16, 2011)

WillSpark said:


> At this point the PUA thing has become a running gag, as it's something that was hilariously never taken seriously besides those trying to talk seriously about it.



shut the hell up :kiss2:


----------



## theronin23 (Jan 16, 2011)

I'm allergic to creepy couples that follow each other around boards posting the same nonsense in every thread. Just sayin'. Get a room. You're an IRL couple...we get it.


----------



## Amaranthine (Jan 16, 2011)

theronin23 said:


> I'm allergic to creepy couples that follow each other around boards posting the same nonsense in every thread. Just sayin'. Get a room. You're an IRL couple...we get it.



Now now, Hozay and Zowie aren't THAT bad.


----------



## theronin23 (Jan 16, 2011)

Amaranthine said:


> Now now, Hozay and Zowie aren't THAT bad.



I only put up with Zay and Zowie's shennanery because I <3 them both.

If I <3 you, you're safe. If I don't, you're on notice.


----------



## shuefly pie (Jan 16, 2011)

No allergies.

Do aversions count? They're like allergies sans the anaphylaxis..

I have a slew of aversions.


----------



## theronin23 (Jan 16, 2011)

OH, and while we're on the subject, tacking on to my original post. People who's post count is almost entirely made up of quoting their SO's posts? Yeah, they give me hives.


----------



## Amaranthine (Jan 16, 2011)

rellis10 said:


> I'm allergic to:
> a) Drama
> b) Bullshit
> c) Mindless Stupidity and,
> d) Morons who use b and c to cause a



Why, I couldn't agree more...
:wubu::wubu::wubu::wubu::wubu:

*Hands Ronin some lotion*


----------



## Paquito (Jan 16, 2011)

It rubs the lotion on the skin or else piggy gets the hose again.


----------



## WillSpark (Jan 16, 2011)

Paquito said:


> It rubs the lotion on the skin or else piggy gets the hose again.



This is why I lvoe you. You take our sex games and turn them into sarcastic jokes so they don't suspect. I love you my sweet chimichanga.


----------



## theronin23 (Jan 16, 2011)

wtf is this pink calamine shit? Got anything darker? Fuck it, I'll go swim in the gulf. It'll either alleviate the hives, or make me break out all over my body. We'll soon find out which.


----------



## Amaranthine (Jan 16, 2011)

Paquito said:


> It rubs the lotion on the skin or else piggy gets the hose again.



Silence of the Lambs?!

I'm going to start stalk-quoting you instead :wooboo:


----------



## theronin23 (Jan 16, 2011)

Amaranthine said:


> Why, I couldn't agree more...
> :wubu::wubu::wubu::wubu::wubu:
> 
> *Hands Ronin some lotion*



Yeah...I just got this. I'm blaming it on the al-a-a-a-a-alcohol.


----------



## spiritangel (Jan 16, 2011)

rellis10 said:


> I'm allergic to:
> a) Drama
> b) Bullshit
> c) Mindless Stupidity and,
> d) Morons who use b and c to cause a




I agree with all of the above but that is more a prefference


I am actually irl allergic to 

1. Penecillian
2. Dust
3. Certain types of grass and pollens

and another un named antibiotic long story there


----------



## Zowie (Jan 16, 2011)

theronin23 said:


> I only put up with Zay and Zowie's shennanery because I <3 them both.
> 
> If I <3 you, you're safe. If I don't, you're on notice.



I was just thinking that I was slacking off a little. From this moment forwards, I will only respond to, and directly to Hozay's post, and talk about our sex life.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Jan 16, 2011)

theronin23 said:


> I'm allergic to creepy couples that follow each other around boards posting the same nonsense in every thread. Just sayin'. Get a room. You're an IRL couple...we get it.





theronin23 said:


> I only put up with Zay and Zowie's shennanery because I <3 them both.
> 
> If I <3 you, you're safe. If I don't, you're on notice.





theronin23 said:


> OH, and while we're on the subject, tacking on to my original post. People who's post count is almost entirely made up of quoting their SO's posts? Yeah, they give me hives.


Sir, you were on a roll here. I love it. 




Amaranthine said:


> Why, I couldn't agree more...
> :wubu::wubu::wubu::wubu::wubu:
> 
> *Hands Ronin some lotion*


Brilliant!


Zowie said:


> I was just thinking that I was slacking off a little. From this moment forwards, I will only respond to, and directly to Hozay's post, and talk about our sex life.



This is what I've been telling you to do.


----------



## FishCharming (Jan 16, 2011)

sulfa medications (whatever those are)
extreme liberals
uber-conservatives
the perpetually headless
armadillos


----------



## CastingPearls (Jan 16, 2011)

Weak submissive men


----------



## FishCharming (Jan 16, 2011)

CastingPearls said:


> Weak submissive men



omg, im so sorry. can you help me open this pickle jar? i'm sorry. i'll do anything you want. sorry.


----------



## CastingPearls (Jan 16, 2011)

FishCharming said:


> omg, im so sorry. can you help me open this pickle jar? i'm sorry. i'll do anything you want. sorry.


*stops breathing and goes into anaphylactic shock*
*iz ded*


----------



## cakeboy (Jan 16, 2011)

Bad cooks, income tax, and whining.


----------



## Christov (Jan 16, 2011)

Jehova's Witnesses.


----------



## littlefairywren (Jan 16, 2011)

Aggressive people
Drugs that contain sulphur 
Dust
Alcoholics


----------



## DreamyInToronto (Jan 16, 2011)

Mild allergy to gluten but I eat it anyways.
Dust.
Pollen.
Seasonal allergies.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Jan 16, 2011)

acidophilus milk . . . gimme that REAL shit! Straight from the utter.


----------



## SanDiega (Jan 16, 2011)

Cats make my lungs fill up with mucus.


----------



## JulieD (Jan 16, 2011)

cakeboy said:


> Bad cooks, income tax, and *whining*.



Warning...dont go to the rep whines...i have a bad reaction everytime...
sometimes, it doesnt go away for a long, long while


----------



## escapist (Jan 17, 2011)

WillSpark said:


> At this point the PUA thing has become a running gag, as it's something that was hilariously never taken seriously besides those trying to talk seriously about it.



If only that were true. There are in fact quite a few people who take it seriously. I know because I have PM's & Rep regarding it. Thankfully I've been in a happy stable relationship the past 2 years and rarely even have to think about it.

...I think I might be allergic to my job.


----------



## WillSpark (Jan 18, 2011)

Okay, reread what I said, then realize that what I said is still true.


----------



## Paquito (Jan 18, 2011)

Lube. .....


----------



## Kamily (Jan 18, 2011)

Nickel

Keflex

Amoxicillin


----------



## it's only me (Jan 18, 2011)

aspirin

toradol

ibuprofen 

basically anything in the aspirin family, i'll get a rash & my eyes will swell shut.
therefore i can't let too many people know about it, only family, & i won't accept drinks or food from anyone else, i'll get my own, but u guys are a different, i don't know ya'll & ya'll don't know me, i don't mind telling ya(lol).

i'll also add to the list, lazy people that don't wanna work, but they want others to feel sorry for them & expect u to take care of them.


----------



## MaybeX (Jan 18, 2011)

Shellfish ( Fine with me, because I find fish and anything from the water repellent. Serious problems with places that fry shrimp,etc. in the same oil as the fries. Could actually kill me.)

Tree Nuts. I can eat peanuts and cashews. Don't like nuts IN anything, so it's not a big issue. I don't even eat Peanut Butter and Jelly. I've been known to make half a PB sandwich and half a jelly sandwich. A little Anal-retentive on this subject? Yeah, maybe... 

Strawberries (don't like them anyway), Pineapple -- which I used to LOVE. 
(Neither a serious reaction, just sore bumps on my tongue.)

Fennel, and anything from the anise family.

Aloe, which most people find soothing, burns my skin. Lillies make my eyes and throat swell. 

I'm thinking of buying a plastic bubble to roll around in, now...


----------



## vinarian (Jan 19, 2011)

bananas (the food) & spam (not the food)


----------



## Zowie (Jan 19, 2011)

vinarian said:


> bananas (the food)



I have a general intolerance and lack of patience for people with food allergies. My general thought is, "Allergic to ____? You should have died as an infant!"

But about Bananas. I work in a grocery store, and part of my job is to make smoothies, all of which contain... bananas. So this woman comes in, and asks for a smoothie without bananas, because she's "severely allergic". I tell her my usual shpiel of "bla bla bla, contamination, not safe, yadyadyad." Yet she INSISTS on having a smoothie and is angry that I won't sanitize the blenders, counters, scoops, fetch fresh fruit that hasn't been kept in the same range as the bananas, and generally lose an hour of my life for her $7. FFFFFFFFFFF

Same for peanut butter. Because of those damned kids in elementary school, I was always stuck having ham sammiches. Fuckers.


----------



## WillSpark (Jan 20, 2011)

Zowie said:


> Same for peanut butter. Because of those damned kids in elementary school, I was always stuck having ham sammiches. Fuckers.



Nutella's better anyway.


----------



## Zowie (Jan 20, 2011)

WillSpark said:


> Nutella's better anyway.



Nutella and jam is not a valid sammich.


----------



## WillSpark (Jan 20, 2011)

Zowie said:


> Nutella and jam is not a valid sammich.



Nutella and nutella is a valid sammich.


----------



## Sasquatch! (Jan 20, 2011)

Nutella contains nuts. Fools.


----------



## vinarian (Jan 20, 2011)

Zowie said:


> I have a general intolerance and lack of patience for people with food allergies. My general thought is, "Allergic to ____? You should have died as an infant!"
> 
> But about Bananas. I work in a grocery store, and part of my job is to make smoothies, all of which contain... bananas. So this woman comes in, and asks for a smoothie without bananas, because she's "severely allergic". I tell her my usual shpiel of "bla bla bla, contamination, not safe, yadyadyad." Yet she INSISTS on having a smoothie and is angry that I won't sanitize the blenders, counters, scoops, fetch fresh fruit that hasn't been kept in the same range as the bananas, and generally lose an hour of my life for her $7. FFFFFFFFFFF
> 
> Same for peanut butter. Because of those damned kids in elementary school, I was always stuck having ham sammiches. Fuckers.



meh, I love bananas, and I eat them every chance I get, my trick is to drink milk first and it dulls the effect - I also pop a Benadryl first.


----------



## Zowie (Jan 20, 2011)

Sasquatch! said:


> Nutella contains nuts. Fools.



It does. But no one ever gave a shit about that in school. Eat all the nutella you want, smear it on yourself... but god forbid you have the least bit of peanut butter. You could get "suspended" for endangering the &%$^$ kid with the allergy.


----------



## Sasquatch! (Jan 20, 2011)

I know hazelnuts will have different allergens to peanuts, but was just pointing out if the school was anal enough to ban all peanut goods, that would be their next stop--banning Nutella.


BANNING NUTELLA! This century's holocaust?


----------



## shuefly pie (Jan 20, 2011)

Zowie said:


> I have a general intolerance and lack of patience for people with food allergies. My general thought is, "Allergic to ____? You should have died as an infant!"


Chris Rock did a funny bit on food allergies wherein he pointedly asked, "Do you think kids in Ethiopia have food allergies?" - or something to that effect. 

That said, I do have one friend whose son who really does damn near die if he's exposed to peanuts. It's scary. Peanuts are pretty much ubiquitous.


----------



## Paquito (Jan 20, 2011)

Zowie said:


> I have a general intolerance and lack of patience for people with food allergies. My general thought is, "Allergic to ____? You should have died as an infant!"



In high school, everybody loved Wednesday. Wednesday was the day that some staff bought a bunch of Chick-fil-a Chicken Biscuits and sold them at school. We descended upon the table like locusts, clawing our way to the biscuits before 1st period started. So I gets my chicken biscuit and some honey mustard, and I go to my Trig class. Just as I'm about to take my first succulent, orgasmic bite, the teacher stops me. She informs me that Chick-fil-a uses peanut oil, and her son is allergic to peanuts. I'm not allowed to eat the chicken biscuit in class. I'm not even allowed to go outside and suck the bastard down in record time because I might bring the DEATHPEANUTS back into class on my greasy fingers. I have to leave it wrapped, on her desk, until class ends and I can eat it in my next class. And it's gotten all cold and shit. 

Another reason why I hated that teacher. Your child can suck it up, or maybe find a different after-school program than having him run around your classroom.


----------



## CastingPearls (Jan 20, 2011)

Paquito said:


> In high school, everybody loved Wednesday. Wednesday was the day that some staff bought a bunch of Chick-fil-a Chicken Biscuits and sold them at school. We descended upon the table like locusts, clawing our way to the biscuits before 1st period started. So I gets my chicken biscuit and some honey mustard, and I go to my Trig class. Just as I'm about to take my first succulent, orgasmic bite, the teacher stops me. She informs me that Chick-fil-a uses peanut oil, and her son is allergic to peanuts. I'm not allowed to eat the chicken biscuit in class. I'm not even allowed to go outside and suck the bastard down in record time because I might bring the DEATHPEANUTS back into class on my greasy fingers. I have to leave it wrapped, on her desk, until class ends and I can eat it in my next class. And it's gotten all cold and shit.
> 
> Another reason why I hated that teacher. Your child can suck it up, or maybe find a different after-school program than having him run around your classroom.


If her kid was so sensitive to peanuts that the mere possibility of peanut molecules wafting from your greasy fingers through the air to her person and then somehow triggering her kid's allergy then the kid should be kept in one of those giant hamster balls just for his own protection. Unless that sandwich was hermetically sealed inside that wrapper it would have done more damage sitting on her desk than if you scarfed it down outside. Dumbass.

(I'm mildly allergic to peanuts but severely allergic to peppers and I deal with it)


----------



## Paquito (Jan 20, 2011)

CastingPearls said:


> If her kid was so sensitive to peanuts that the mere possibility of peanut molecules wafting from your greasy fingers through the air to her person and then somehow triggering her kid's allergy then the kid should be kept in one of those giant hamster balls just for his own protection. Unless that sandwich was hermetically sealed inside that wrapper it would have done more damage sitting on her desk than if you scarfed it down outside. Dumbass.
> 
> (I'm mildly allergic to peanuts but severely allergic to peppers and I deal with it)



Yea, she was all like "if you get peanut oil on your hands and then touch something then my child is going to have some sort of reaction that may or may not be deadly but I don't know for sure because I'm too busy buying jeans that go up to my breast flaps."


----------



## Amaranthine (Jan 20, 2011)

Paquito said:


> Yea, she was all like "if you get peanut oil on your hands and then touch something then my child is going to have some sort of reaction that may or may not be deadly but I don't know for sure because I'm too busy buying jeans that go up to my breast flaps."



Ignoring the fact that it's a completely ridiculous situation in the first place...couldn't she just have made you wash your hands...?


----------



## CastingPearls (Jan 20, 2011)

I got allergy shots for years. In those injections are minute amounts of exactly what you're allergic to so I can't see how it could have hurt him unless you frenched him or something. LOL


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Jan 20, 2011)

everyone is missing the point. She wore jeans up to her BREAST FLAPS!!!


----------



## Paquito (Jan 20, 2011)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> everyone is missing the point. She wore jeans up to her BREAST FLAPS!!!



I knew I could count on you.


----------



## shuefly pie (Jan 20, 2011)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> everyone is missing the point. She wore jeans up to her BREAST FLAPS!!!


Are those located near the sweater bags? 

Or closer to the milk pillows?

I think I need a map.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Jan 20, 2011)

shuefly pie said:


> Are those located near the sweater bags?
> 
> Or closer to the milk pillows?
> 
> I think I need a map.



I think they're closer to the chesticles. 


hahaha, this made me laugh. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9C13Fb2W0x0&feature=related


----------



## cakeboy (Jan 24, 2011)

Sweater meat!


----------



## thekidstable (Jan 24, 2011)

Paquito said:


> Yea, she was all like "if you get peanut oil on your hands and then touch something then my child is going to have some sort of reaction that may or may not be deadly but I don't know for sure because I'm *too busy buying jeans that go up to my breast flaps*."


loL



Hozay J Garseeya said:


> everyone is missing the point. She wore jeans up to her BREAST FLAPS!!!



I know right???

Speaking of those little beauties (chickfila's biscuits, not mom jeans), I woke up too late saturday to get one and I'm still mad!!!! Have you had the spicy one yet? It's like a f**king party in my mouth.


----------



## FishCharming (Jan 24, 2011)

haha, i usually prefer to party in someone else's mouth!


----------



## samuraiscott (Jan 25, 2011)

Bee stings.


----------



## Wantabelly (Jan 29, 2011)

Anyone else have Chinese Restaurant Syndrome?? What a bizarre twat that is.....


----------



## Sasquatch! (Jan 29, 2011)

That'll probably be the MSG


----------



## Wantabelly (Jan 29, 2011)

Yeah, I know.... but in clear soup?


----------



## RentonBob (Jan 29, 2011)

Wantabelly said:


> Anyone else have Chinese Restaurant Syndrome?? What a bizarre twat that is.....



That would suck! I love Chinese food :eat1:


----------



## Deven (Jan 29, 2011)

I'm allergic to:

1.) Mangos. I can eat mango candy, I can drink mango drinks. I just can't physically eat a mango. We thought it might be the skin at first, because it's in the sumac family, so I tried peeling it instead of scraping the skin off like I do with most fruits. No dice. My mouth still broke out in what looked like sumac rash. I don't get why I can DRINK mango, but I can't EAT mango. Maybe it's something to do with the flesh? Its confusing and the weirdest allergy I've come across.

2.) Soda that's made with artificial junk. I can drink Pepsi Throwback, I can drink imported Coke from Mexico. They are made with real sugar and less additives. I can't drink regular Pepsi, Mountain Dew, Coke, etc. I get really sick. I really have to watch what I intake.

3.) On the same vein, I can't really eat things with lots of preservatives/additives. I even have to watch what jams/jellies I buy. Granted, I DO eat some bad for me things, but in this day and age, it's not exactly easy to get around on a tight budget.

4.) Stress, but that's everyone. If I'm stressed, I become seriously ill. Like, I start losing my hair. Then I stop being able to keep food down. Then, I break out in rashes. I stop being able to sleep, and its just a vicious cycle that will end up putting me in the hospital.


----------



## penguin (Jan 29, 2011)

DevenDoom said:


> I'm allergic to:
> 
> 1.) Mangos. I can eat mango candy, I can drink mango drinks. I just can't physically eat a mango. We thought it might be the skin at first, because it's in the sumac family, so I tried peeling it instead of scraping the skin off like I do with most fruits. No dice. My mouth still broke out in what looked like sumac rash. I don't get why I can DRINK mango, but I can't EAT mango. Maybe it's something to do with the flesh? Its confusing and the weirdest allergy I've come across.



I know a lot of people can be allergic to the sap of a mango, so if you avoid the skin and the flesh near the skin, you might be able to eat the inside parts.


----------



## imfree (Jan 29, 2011)

Wantabelly said:


> Yeah, I know.... but in clear soup?



Some clear soups have amazingly huge amounts of salt/MSG.


----------



## imfree (Jan 29, 2011)

Heard on an I Love Lucy Episode:

Lucy: I think I'm allergic to something in the air.

Ethyl: I wonder what it is?

Lucy: I think I'm allergic to oxygen.


----------



## WillSpark (Jan 30, 2011)

Sasquatch! said:


> That'll probably be the MSG



It's an unfounded myth.

Truth is one sodium molecule attached to a sugar molecule does not a sizeable reaction make.

So, even if it wasn't in the clear soup, it's all part of the mentality that goes along with it. MSG reactions are textbook power of suggestion and placebo effect.


----------



## Sasquatch! (Jan 30, 2011)

WillSpark said:


> It's an unfounded myth.
> 
> Truth is one sodium molecule attached to a sugar molecule does not a sizeable reaction make.
> 
> So, even if it wasn't in the clear soup, it's all part of the mentality that goes along with it. MSG reactions are textbook power of suggestion and placebo effect.




Oh, ok. Thank God. I'll just slap some sense back into the half dozen puffer-fish friends I have.


----------



## WillSpark (Jan 30, 2011)

Sasquatch! said:


> Oh, ok. Thank God. I'll just slap some sense back into the half dozen puffer-fish friends I have.



If they have a reaction where they puff up it sure as heck isn't the msg.


----------



## Sasquatch! (Jan 30, 2011)

It's not simply chinese food. The common denominator every time it has happened has been MSG.

Granted, Will. You are correct. This is not a scientific experiment.

But if someone experiences hives every time they eat strawberries, it would be a bit silly not to be at least slightly suspicious of said strawberries.


----------



## WillSpark (Jan 30, 2011)

But studies done have shown that MSG does not cause allergic reactions. They've done it on TV shows, and confirmed it multiple times. 

The placebo affect is also an incredibly powerful thing, but even in cases of MSG, puffing up just isn't even one of the common symptoms. I'd look into something more likely, like, say, nuts, which have a way of sneaking into things that aren't even nut-related.

I'm studying food, and I know what it's made of. I know what I'm talking about. I know there are anecdotal stories. Heck, my mom's one of them. But none of the actual evidence has been able to demonstrate it beyond people just saying they had a reaction, in a pattern that acts regardless of there actually being MSG in it or not. It's about the perception, and what is expected to occur, and ultimately it's based in food myth without real confirmation.


----------



## Dromond (Jan 30, 2011)

WillSpark said:


> It's an unfounded myth.
> 
> Truth is one sodium molecule attached to a sugar molecule does not a sizeable reaction make.
> 
> So, even if it wasn't in the clear soup, it's all part of the mentality that goes along with it. MSG reactions are textbook power of suggestion and placebo effect.



Er, MSG is a sodium salt of glutamic acid. It's more complex than a sugar molecule+sodium.


----------



## Sasquatch! (Jan 30, 2011)

WillSpark said:


> I'm studying food, and I know what it's made of. I know what I'm talking about.


----------



## Zowie (Jan 30, 2011)

MSG aside, someone mentioned preservatives, and these have often been linked with allergies. Some people say they're allergic to seafood, but oftentimes they simply have a strong intolerance for the preservatives used over said seafood (more so the case if it's been frozen and packaged).

This goes for all foods. Like Sassy said, strawberries are a big one because they absorb pesticides very quickly. If there's a few thing you should be eating organic, strawberries are on the top of the list.

I also have no idea what I'm talking about. I'm not studying food.


----------



## WillSpark (Jan 30, 2011)

Dromond said:


> Er, MSG is a sodium salt of glutamic acid. It's more complex than a sugar molecule+sodium.



Glutamate is, along with being an amino acid that occurs naturally, a molecule that shows up in savory items. It's one of the ones commonly detected when experiencing a savory food, like mushrooms (Umami, if you will), with monosodium, a single sodium atom, added. You're right that I shouldn't have been so simple about it. I'm just saying that even though it is recognized that people have, purely subjectively, had supposed reactions to it, it simply has not been confirmed to do anything of the sort, and the compound itself is not one which would be attributed to causing such reactions in people. 

There's simply no justification for the claim that MSG is actually causing any of it, because all of the data refutes the myth instead of backing it up.

Okay, that's the last thing I'll say about it.


----------



## Paquito (Jan 30, 2011)

I'm allergic to really scientific blah blah blah blah STFU.


----------



## Zowie (Jan 30, 2011)

Paquito said:


> I'm allergic to really scientific blah blah blah blah STFU.



HAHAHA, why am I in your signature?
This made my morning.


----------



## Paquito (Jan 30, 2011)

Zowie said:


> HAHAHA, why am I in your signature?
> This made my morning.



Because I'm a proud bitch who judges the heck out of anyone, and I wanted to give you credit for such an awesome declaration.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Jan 30, 2011)

WillSpark said:


> Glutamate is, along with being an amino acid that occurs naturally, a molecule that shows up in savory items. It's one of the ones commonly detected when experiencing a savory food, like mushrooms (Umami, if you will), with monosodium, a single sodium atom, added. You're right that I shouldn't have been so simple about it. I'm just saying that even though it is recognized that people have, purely subjectively, had supposed reactions to it, it simply has not been confirmed to do anything of the sort, and the compound itself is not one which would be attributed to causing such reactions in people.
> 
> There's simply no justification for the claim that MSG is actually causing any of it, because all of the data refutes the myth instead of backing it up.
> 
> Okay, that's the last thing I'll say about it.



Although Glutamate IS an amino acid, it's not an essential one, and it does occur naturally, but Umami does not occur unless your palate is ridiculously refined. Which is why the sodium is manually added. So when you eat and you have this "other spice" (which is it usually described as no food labels) it kick your tongue and palate into overdrive and you can taste everything so much easier; you can also experience umami if you haven't refined your palate to do so. 

Just sharing. 

Because I studied food, and I know what I'm talking about.

(I should also add umami can happen because it's more of a feeling when you're eating, but the umami induced by Msg is intensified. True umami is usually felt under a refined palate.)


----------



## FishCharming (Jan 30, 2011)

WillSpark said:


> Glutamate is, along with being an amino acid that occurs naturally, a molecule that shows up in savory items. It's one of the ones commonly detected when experiencing a savory food, like mushrooms (Umami, if you will), with monosodium, a single sodium atom, added. You're right that I shouldn't have been so simple about it. I'm just saying that even though it is recognized that people have, purely subjectively, had supposed reactions to it, it simply has not been confirmed to do anything of the sort, and the compound itself is not one which would be attributed to causing such reactions in people.
> 
> There's simply no justification for the claim that MSG is actually causing any of it, because all of the data refutes the myth instead of backing it up.
> 
> Okay, that's the last thing I'll say about it.



you should be a tobacco lobbyist!


----------



## Anjula (Jan 30, 2011)

me.sometimes


----------



## Dromond (Jan 30, 2011)

WillSpark said:


> Glutamate is, along with being an amino acid that occurs naturally, a molecule that shows up in savory items. It's one of the ones commonly detected when experiencing a savory food, like mushrooms (Umami, if you will), with monosodium, a single sodium atom, added. You're right that I shouldn't have been so simple about it. I'm just saying that even though it is recognized that people have, purely subjectively, had supposed reactions to it, it simply has not been confirmed to do anything of the sort, and the compound itself is not one which would be attributed to causing such reactions in people.
> 
> There's simply no justification for the claim that MSG is actually causing any of it, because all of the data refutes the myth instead of backing it up.
> 
> Okay, that's the last thing I'll say about it.



As I have no sensitivity to MSG, I'm not going to get into that discussion. My point was, your description of MSG as sugar+sodium was ignorant rather than simplistic. MSG has no carbon as part of it's chemical makeup, which is present in sugar. The two are not even remotely similar.


----------



## MaybeX (Jan 30, 2011)

While not a allergen in the classic sense, MSG is generally accepted (to the best of my understanding) as an neurotransmitter excitatory substance, which does seem to cause adverse or at least unpleasant reactions in sensitive people. (I have no reaction to MSG, myself.)

High doses appear to have a neurotoxic effect in animal studies (mice and dogs), though there is a great deal of debate whether primates and people would be affected in the same way.

So if you have a problem physical (or emotional) with a substance, avoid it. Simple enough, I think.


----------



## WillSpark (Jan 30, 2011)

FishCharming said:


> you should be a tobacco lobbyist!



That'd suck. I go where the evidence goes. 

And Hozay, that's true, and I'm glad I knew that info already, specifically about it being nonessential. I like the ability to taste umami, but the feeling thing is the most spot on. Umami's the defining factor in what makes something flavorful outside of being specifically salty, sweet, sour or bitter. Meat is meaty because of it, as are mushrooms given the way they are, as primary examples, but you're so right about being able to pick it up in the more specific forms within food, especially ones using the primary flavors. I suppose that's the difference between the two types you were referring to.

More importantly, back to the thread about allergies and actual allergic reactions, or the metaphorical ones to shenanigans such as this.


----------

